# Things we WISH we could carry on our belts!



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 2, 2007)

I would first like to carry a bullhorn for the hard of hearing and a baseball bat for the "thickheaded" that need a attitude adjustment! Ha! Ha!


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 2, 2007)

an "Easy Button".............

To access my "trunk monkey" or the crane for lifting the 440lb patient out of the compact car..... upside down in the ditch.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 2, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> an "Easy Button".............
> 
> To access my "*trunk monkey*" or the crane for lifting the 440lb patient out of the compact car..... upside down in the ditch.





I thought we already had them... .they were bunker gear!...lol just kidding...

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2007)

mechanical restraints. my service uses soft restraints(cravats) which of course have to be tied and take longer. now i was a merchant seaman, so i know my way around a knot but i wiuld like to have theoption. they are allowed by the state. the third service for the city of boston carries handcuffs because their med dir signed off on it. our wont....

nebulizers; also alowed by the state. another example of our med dir not allowing it. most of the other services carry them. not us.

decent stair chairs. the ones with the tank tread type thing on the back(i think ferno makes them). my service just wont foor the bill for em

the stretcher that have a motor for liftin and lowering. again, money

decent trucks

the list goes on. my medics :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: that they dont get to carry all the drugs allowed. they :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about their monitors. they :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about everything. if erin checks in on this thread she might be able to expound on the als point of view for my service.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow! Hand cuffs.. I would hate to be their EMS attorney and malpractice insurance. There are legal definitions as using such, and it is * NOT* an approved or accepted medical restraint, unless under the custody of LEO. I don't care if a physician approved or not.. he is foolish and should read current approved national standards. 

I highly recommend anyone seriously considering physical restraint devices, to read up on approved and safe ways applying, as well legal criteria of how long, and check list that one must be sure has occurred. I know attorneys have....


I am sure if the medics complain about their monitors there is a 'worried reason" as you described poor medical control and advances (no nebulized  medications ? .. wow!) I am sure they want EtCo2 so they can legally document ETI (which is the only true approved legal documentation). 

God luck on getting your equipment....

R/r 911


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I thought we already had them... .they were bunker gear!...lol just kidding...
> 
> R/r 911




Bwahahahaha!! OMG That's great!


----------



## HorseHauler (Feb 2, 2007)

are you kidding me?? No Neb Tx??????? your med director needs to open his eyes.... or do you mean only BLS? 

Any idea what common drugs your medics can't carry? I'll be honest, i don't want to carry every single drug i've learned in medic class... but you better be giving me the usuals....


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2007)

the neb were reffering only to bls. our medics have them and they are approved for bls use in ma, but our basic trucks dont have them and i wish we did.

having seen several services use mechanical restraints, i cant imagine that they are prohibited. one service maybe but i seen it used more. with proper training, its a safe and effective device. worth mentioning is the the municipal ems service for the city of boston, hardly comparable to piedmont north dakota, cariies them. the medical director for the city im quite sure has reviewed all the appropriate information and had that decision reviewed by the cities legal department. to think that, in this whole process, the idea of being sued and how it would be justified was certaintly considered. in addition, im sure that the city has been sued, whether directly related to the use of mech restraints or as a tertiary complaint has come up and been cast aside or it wouldnt be currently in their protocols

what meds our medics carry: this question is why i wanted erin(a medic i work with) to chime in because she can tell you every drug she carries. i know a few of them thing she'll say. we dont carry ativan or metoprolol. they are optional med in my region, at the medical directors discretion.


----------



## Silverado94 (Feb 2, 2007)

I would want a tazer gun just for the stubborn drunk who thinks you are out to kill him and his family.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd want a magical device that I could just say "FOOD" to and it would generate a bacon cheeseburger. 

You know how it goes.. you always get called just when you're thinking about lunch.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 2, 2007)

Physical restraints are okay as long as they are safe. Hand cuffs have been studied and are considered not safe for patient practice. If you study restraining methods, many of the new trends is chemical restraints over physical restraints. 

This is probably one of more dangerous areas, that we have to be careful in. We have to be careful in every move and how, since we are ..."legally assaulting, and prohibiting them against their will"...I am sure DT4EMS, can elaborate more..

R/r 911


----------



## yowzer (Feb 3, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> an "Easy Button".............



I almost bought one of those the last time I was in a Staples. The only thing that stopped me was that a couple of the nurses I work with wouldn't appreciate it...


Things I wish we had: 

A portable hoyer lift.

Rocket launches and machine guns a la James Bond. A couple of Bond  Girls in back would be nice too, along with a wet bar.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree that chem restraints are a great tool, however prohibited in ma for prehospital use


----------



## YYCmedic (Feb 3, 2007)

How bout a Snooze button for your dispatch tones that also puts a hold on time.... that way I can get to the call when i'm not so sleepy


----------



## hockeypaul81 (Apr 22, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I would first like to carry a bullhorn for the hard of hearing and a baseball bat for the "thickheaded" that need a attitude adjustment! Ha! Ha!


To help the hard of hearing just let them wear a stethoscope, not your personal one though for sure.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 27, 2007)

i carry handcuffs. heres my view. if you wanna attack me and there is no LEO available im making a citizens arrest (till i become a LEO) and cuffin your butt. at that point your not my patient anymore your under arrest for assault. i have no problem retraining someone. im 220, bench 200 squat 385 black belt in martial arts and specialized in street battle tecniques. relax im not tootin my horn here but my point was we are supposed to use soft restraints also and i do for combative patients that are doing it for a medical reason. but if your just nuts and wanna kill me cause your on your 10th line of coke OUT COME THE CUFFS...lol. ive never had to use them there is always a LEO on scene but with my paid service there isnt.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 27, 2007)

I want a taser.  That said, I'd also take a bat-signal-generator that ensures my ALS assist is there within a few seconds, a fat-signal-generator that ensures more BLS units are there within a few seconds to assist with the bariatric patients, and a picture of me in EMT school, to remind me of the time when I actually thought I was going to save the world... and actually believed it.


----------



## medman123 (Apr 28, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I want a taser.


Thoses are great you can get them on eBay, i think you can get one for around $35.00


MMiz said:


> and a picture of me in EMT school, to remind me of the time when I actually thought I was going to save the world... and actually believed it.


awww sweet :wacko:


----------



## firecoins (Apr 28, 2007)

I wish I could carry a robot that does all the patient lifting.  

The electronic machine that the ER nurses use to take vital signs.  

A hand held GPS device that tells me where other responding units are in relation to my scene.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 10, 2008)

Thread died  a few months ago. But I just read it so I shocked it back into life!

Anyway, not something I wish was on my belt, more something I wish my boss would take out of my body.

Whenever I was the on call guy, the chip I'm SURE they placed in me went off to tell me boss I was going to sleep so they could activate me. Same for the chip they placed on the kettle and on the microwave set to go off JUST when my food was ready!


----------

